# Hot dog  and marshmallo roster



## michael ark (Oct 11, 2011)

Seen this thought id share.
	

		
			
		

		
	








http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-DOG-MAR...026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a9a6a6da


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL---Saw them before but it still brings a good chuckle!!!

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea, bear i though it was funny as hell.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2011)

That cracks me up!

TJ


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 11, 2011)




----------

